# CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?



## tox4 (31. Januar 2009)

*CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

hey
werd mir einen neuen pc zusammenstellen
und bin gerade schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht einen passiven cpu kühler reinschmeiss

mir gefällt dieser hier sehr
Cooler Master Gemin II (Sockel 775/939/940/AM2) (RR-CCH-ANU2-GP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

will vorne und hinten einen 120mm drinnenhaben und einen aktiven kühler

sonst gpu und cpu passiv kühlen

was sagt ihr dazu?
bzw links mit alternativen
lg


----------



## ForgottenRealm (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

Hi

Zwei weitere, ca 1200 RMP schnelle, 120mm Lüfter auf dem Gemini sollten auch nicht viel lauter sein.

Für den passiven betrieb ist der Kühler nicht wirklich gemacht ...


----------



## Shibi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

Also der Gemin II ist nicht als Passivkühler geeignet. Das "ohne Lüfter" bezieht sich darauf, dass er ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert wird.
Was für eine CPU verwendest du denn?

Als passivkühler würde sich ein Scythe Ninja empfehlen.
Oder, noch eine Nummer größer, ein Scythe Orochi.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Genim2008 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

jip das stimmt wenn du wirklich deine CPU passiv betreiben willst musst du den Scythe Orchi nehmen alledings würde ich trotzdem 1 120mm lüfter draufsetzten und den regulieren man hört den kaum und du bekommst sehr viel bessere temps.

Was für eine CPU willste denn passiv betreiben und was für eine GPU ?
Bei einer High-End Graka wird es schwer diese Passiv zu betreiben


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

lautlos Kühlen (Passiv) geht eigentlich am besten mit Wasser 
oder alten PC teilen Pentium 2 und Co
oder die Temperatur in °C oder °F steigen und steigen und steigen was sich nicht gerade possitiv auf die haltbarkeit auswirkt


----------



## tox4 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

hallo werde mir den -> Intel Core 2 Duo E7200, 2x 2.53GHz, tray (EU80571PH0613M) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich zulegen 

ok gibt es noch andere gute passivkühler ?


----------



## Genim2008 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

ich kenne jetzt keine; welche GPU willst du denn passiv betreiben?


----------



## tox4 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*



Genim2008 schrieb:


> jip das stimmt wenn du wirklich deine CPU passiv betreiben willst musst du den Scythe Orchi nehmen alledings würde ich trotzdem 1 120mm lüfter draufsetzten und den regulieren man hört den kaum und du bekommst sehr viel bessere temps.
> 
> Was für eine CPU willste denn passiv betreiben und was für eine GPU ?
> Bei einer High-End Graka wird es schwer diese Passiv zu betreiben



 also bei der graka weiss ich es noch nicht habe mich noch nicht durch den grakadschungel gekämpft will zwar schon spielen aber high end muss es nicht sein 100~ Eusen darf sie kostet  hab mich früher gut ausgekannt aber jetzt hat sich schon wieder viel geändert, lider  könnt ihr mir vl eine preiswerte empfehlen ? mir schwebt die PowerColor Radeon HD 3870 SCS3, 512MB GDDR4, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (R67D-TE3P) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich	 oder Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 3850, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0, bulk/lite retail (11121-01-10/-20) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich		vor lg


----------



## Fransen (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

Der E7200 lässt sich super Semi-Passiv betreiben, ob es komplett Passiv auch möglich ist, weiß ich leider nicht.

Eine gute, komplett Passiv gekühlte Grafikakrte wäre die Sparkle 9800GT (klick).


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle eine HD4670 nehmen.
Die lässt sich noch recht gut passiv kühlen(auch vorgefertigt) und liegt auf dem Leistungsniveau der alten HD3850.

Der E7200 sollte ohne OC mit einem Ninja 2 zu bändigen sein.

Ob es nun aber wirklich (semi-)passiv sein soll würde ich mir noch ein mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Wenn du die Gehäuselüfter dafür auf 1000RPM und mehr aufdrehen musst ist das viel lauter als wenn du auf jedem Teil einen 12cm Lüfter mit <500RPM hast


----------



## tox4 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle eine HD4670 nehmen.
> Die lässt sich noch recht gut passiv kühlen(auch vorgefertigt) und liegt auf dem Leistungsniveau der alten HD3850.
> 
> Der E7200 sollte ohne OC mit einem Ninja 2 zu bändigen sein.
> ...



 lässt sich mit deiner graka zocken bzw details mäßig ? (o'mann soviele grafikkarten wahnsinn)  also meine  PC will ich sowieso im originalzustnad lassen ohne OC  und von dem semipassiven wurde mir auch abgeraten .. interessant wäre halt jetzt auch  ob nur ein 120mm lüfti hinten unterm netzteil reichen würde wenn ich am cpu sowieso ein lüfter oben habe


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*

Kannst dir ja mal den Test durchlesen:
PCGH-Test: AMD-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 4670 und HD 4650 - AMD, Grafikkarten, Radeon, HD 4670, HD 4650, Benchmark
Das ist durchaus genug um zu Spielen wenn man bedenkt dass die in der Leistung vergleichbare HD3850 vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit noch zu den Top Karten gehörte.


----------



## tox4 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja mal den Test durchlesen:
> PCGH-Test: AMD-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 4670 und HD 4650 - AMD, Grafikkarten, Radeon, HD 4670, HD 4650, Benchmark
> Das ist durchaus genug um zu Spielen wenn man bedenkt dass die in der Leistung vergleichbare HD3850 vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit noch zu den Top Karten gehörte.



 dann werde ich mir glaub ich die passive nehmen  vl funkt dann auch crysis auf high wäre halt schon super


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühlung passiv oder aktiv ?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Der E7200 lässt sich super Semi-Passiv betreiben, ob es komplett Passiv auch möglich ist, weiß ich leider nicht.



Sollte gehen. Mein Xeon E3110 (=E8400) laeuft bei 0,9 bis 1,0V Vcore mit einem Scythe Ninja CU passiv.


----------

